# Ensimmäinen yritys, jossa olet ollut töissä



## nonstop

can someone translate this for me?

Ensimmäinen yritys, jossa olet ollut töissä


----------



## Tisia

Hi
It means: *The first company you have been working in...* or a word-for-word translation: *The first company where you have been at work.....* 

Regards/Terveisin
Tisia


----------



## nonstop

cheers mate


----------

